

Is "meritocracy" coded speech? - WoodenChair
http://readwrite.com/2014/01/24/github-meritocracy-rug#awesm=~ozpmqOUqhXnprv

======
meric
The author suggests the tech industry is full of 'white men' because they are
the best at their jobs, because they have had the most privileges. I don't
think the response to this problem should be to hire people who are less
competent due to them having less privileges.

